# Half-link chain vs Normal for singlespeed



## capoz77 (Sep 14, 2006)

Whats the general populus run with half-link or normal for singlespeed?

I heard with halflink there isn't as much need for a chain tensioner


----------



## Elisdad (Apr 9, 2005)

I run normal chains on both of my singlespeeds. I use tugnuts on my mtn bike and no tensioning device on my CX bike. Both of 'em have horizontal dropouts.


----------



## atomiclotusbox (Feb 2, 2004)

the thing i was worried about with a half link is that i'd have to use two powerlink connectors in addition to the halflink.

seems like too many weak links.

or maybe i'm doing it wrong...


----------



## Schmucker (Aug 23, 2007)

atomiclotusbox said:


> the thing i was worried about with a half link is that i'd have to use two powerlink connectors in addition to the halflink.
> 
> seems like too many weak links.
> 
> or maybe i'm doing it wrong...


You're doing it wrong. Use your chain tool to install the half link somewhere in the chain. I usually do it one link away from the master link. So drive a pin out (leaving it still hanging on the outside of the plate, put the half link in, drive the pin back through, then relieve the plate tension so the link actually moves.

Half-Links serve two main purposes. They allow you to setup Magic Gear single speed setups with vertical dropouts, and they allow you to shorten the chain by only half a link if you want to run your wheel as far forward as possible in adjustable dropouts, but can't remove a full link and still have enough adjustment.


----------



## Birdman (Dec 31, 2003)

*Ummm...*



Schmucker said:


> You're doing it wrong. Use your chain tool to install the half link somewhere in the chain. I usually do it one link away from the master link. So drive a pin out (leaving it still hanging on the outside of the plate, put the half link in, drive the pin back through, then relieve the plate tension so the link actually moves.
> 
> Half-Links serve two main purposes. They allow you to setup Magic Gear single speed setups with vertical dropouts, and they allow you to shorten the chain by only half a link if you want to run your wheel as far forward as possible in adjustable dropouts, but can't remove a full link and still have enough adjustment.


I think the OP was talking about a chain composed entirely of 1/2 links (track chain?).

JMJ


----------



## capoz77 (Sep 14, 2006)

Yeah my friend has a singlespeed with a full half link chain, 

I've got an old bike and looking to go singlespeed. I've purchased a 16t rear singlespeed conversion kit and have a raceface XC front 32t chainring. 

Will half link be of benefit?


----------



## Birdman (Dec 31, 2003)

*I'd say no.*



capoz77 said:


> Yeah my friend has a singlespeed with a full half link chain,
> 
> I've got an old bike and looking to go singlespeed. I've purchased a 16t rear singlespeed conversion kit and have a raceface XC front 32t chainring.
> 
> Will half link be of benefit?


Get yourself a good quality "normal" 8-sp chain. If your conversion kit came with a tensioner, use it. I run a tensioner with my 2nd singlespeed and chose to put in a half-link to shorten the chain and improve chain-wrap.

If you're attempting to run without a tensioner, you may need a half-link to get proper chain tension. Using a half-link allows the use of a "normal" chain, which means you can also use a master-link to take the chain off. I'm pretty sure a half-link chain (all half links) requires the use of a chainbreaker (or do they make master half links?).

Best o luck - JMJ


----------



## Velobike (Jun 23, 2007)

Half-link chains are a wank. 

So why did I buy one? So that I could disassemble it into a 100 or so half-links. That should last me until I die, and I've got enough for my friends too


----------



## atomiclotusbox (Feb 2, 2004)

brilliant!


----------



## PeanutButterBreath (Oct 7, 2005)

Birdman said:


> I think the OP was talking about a chain composed entirely of 1/2 links (track chain?).


Not a track chain. A BMX gimmick chain. Any more than one half-link in a chain is redundant.


----------



## woody45 (Mar 26, 2007)

I bought a full half link chain, a shadow conspiracy one, for my singlespeed, mainly because I didn't know single half links existed at the time. I also think running a bmx chain makes a stronger, more wear resistant and quiet drivetrain. My half link chain turned out to be a bit useless as I still have to use a tensioner and am running an even amount of links anyway (I bought it before I received my new chain ring and sprocket). Once it stretches a bit it will be good to go, but it's a bmx chain so that won't be happening in a hurry.


----------



## capoz77 (Sep 14, 2006)

I may go with a chain tensioner, i have vertical dropouts. Adding half links before the master link could weaken the chain structure possibly?


----------



## capoz77 (Sep 14, 2006)

Ok heres my shopping cart can anyone tell me if its all going to work :blush:

I have purchased

http://www.dmrbikes.com/?Section=pr...y=3&CategoryName=Chain Devices&itemid=HUBSSSK

will this work with

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/3-32-KMC-SING...84|39:1|66:2|65:12&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14.l1318

and the half link to get the tension without a tensioner (i think this is the how to do it LOL)

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/3-32-HALF-LIN...84|39:1|66:2|65:12&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14.l1318

Finally any reccomendations on front chainring? i'm thinking 32t or 34t but don't want to spend a fortune. 

Thanks!


----------



## Velobike (Jun 23, 2007)

Depends on the length of your chainstay, but with the option of a half-link you'll get it close.

If you don't have a single speed specific front chainring, buy one now. The chainrings for gears are machined and manipulated to allow the chain to come off easily - not a great thing when you're stomping up a steep hill. 

The front derailleur is what keeps the chain in place on geared chainrings, on a single speed you need the taller teeth to stop the chain coming off.

If you have a proper cog and chainring you can get off with amazing amounts of slack so long as your chainline is straight.


----------



## Schmucker (Aug 23, 2007)

Your LBS should have a chain and half link that will work for you.


----------



## zinco (May 23, 2011)

Half link are weaker, ran one and it lasted about half as long as a standard single speed chain then broke. They crack right where the bend is in the link. Happened to my friend too.


----------



## bad mechanic (Jun 21, 2006)

zinco said:


> Half link are weaker, ran one and it lasted about half as long as a standard single speed chain then broke. They crack right where the bend is in the link. Happened to my friend too.


Did you really just resurrect a 4 year old thread for this? :skep:

For the record, a half link done correct is just as strong as the rest of the chain. Like with anything else, quality and correct installation count for a lot.


----------



## raganwald (Mar 1, 2011)

bad mechanic said:


> Did you really just resurrect a 4 year old thread for this? :skep:
> 
> For the record, a half link done correct is just as strong as the rest of the chain. Like with anything else, quality and correct installation count for a lot.


II was recently looking for this information 

the consensus after talking to people and reading some advice here was that while a 1/2 link done correctly is just as strong, there is more opportunity to do it incorrectly when you're pushing a pin vs. using a master link, and SS torgue is unforgiving of incorrect installation.

The advice I received as to use a Gusset 1/2 link, as it is a male-male apparatus (some call it a "link and a half"), so you use two master links with it rather than replacing a pin and using a master link.


----------



## zinco (May 23, 2011)

the question was a whole chain of half links compared to a standard chain. And I never really look how old the post are, if I'm doing a search and come to something that interest me, I'll comment.


----------



## raganwald (Mar 1, 2011)

The anecdotal consensus is that half link chains are stronger and much heavier than a whole chain with or without a half link, but that the additional strength is not meaningful for typical SS. I know some BMXers and street 26ers who love them, but they're also grinding and bashing their bikes on concrete.

YMMV.


----------



## bad mechanic (Jun 21, 2006)

zinco said:


> And I never really look how old the post are...


May want to start...


----------



## Metty (Jul 4, 2009)

zinco said:


> the question was a whole chain of half links compared to a standard chain. And I never really look how old the post are, if I'm doing a search and come to something that interest me, I'll comment.


You are an idiot then


----------



## danmaran (Sep 9, 2012)

:bluefrown: I swear there was a recent thread about this and probably more relevant as the tech may have changed(improved) in the last 4 years or so. :thumbsup:

Both of these threads have good information:
http://forums.mtbr.com/singlespeed/do-you-really-trust-half-links-797433.html
http://forums.mtbr.com/singlespeed/half-link-troubles-703124.html



Metty said:


> You are an idiot then


----------



## Metty (Jul 4, 2009)

i got neg rep for calling zinco an idiot (comment was "please be civil")....lol


----------



## Mojo Man (Sep 1, 2007)

After re reading your post, get a Gusset Slink Half Link with a quality 8 sp chain and master link. It will allow you to fine tune your chain stay length. 

Why would you want the extra weight of a full 1/2 link chain? or a SS specific chain for that matter, I believe the latter is called and 1/8” chain.

The Gusset link is stronger than the chain itself, attach it using a quality master link and you can use a quick link for easy removal for cleaning.

The Gusset comes in 2 widths, 3/32" for 8spd chains and 1/8" for 1/8" chains.

If you break that set up you definitely should find a different passion.

Mojo


----------

